# Feed Bags



## KenimokPoultry (Oct 31, 2012)

Has anyone done something useful/neat with their old feed bags. We have so many just tucked away.
Just wondering


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

I know some people who can sew turn them into reuseable shopping bags.


----------



## BlackCrowFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

I make shopping bags from our feed bags, when I have the time, & give them away to my family.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I use mine as a trash bag ... but as we have more than a few. (Horses, cows, pigs & chickens) Why buy a bag for trash when you have more than a few in the barn.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

We have used them as trash bags, fire starters, wallpaper, bedding, transporting critters and as killing cones. Ours were all paper, but the new bags are gloss coated. I don't like them as much because they don't break down as quickly.


----------



## BlackCrowFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

patlet said:


> We have used them as trash bags, fire starters, wallpaper, bedding, transporting critters and as killing cones. Ours were all paper, but the new bags are gloss coated. I don't like them as much because they don't break down as quickly.


And slicker than h*ll when trying to grab them to unload!  I wish they would go back to the paper bags


----------

